# Alum cove ice?



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Anybody been out to check ice thickness on coves at alum? I might have a little time to check tomorrow during work day as I'll be nearby. I havent had the best luck ice fishing at alum but since it's close to me I havent given up on it just yet.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I would use extreme caution right now. As of Friday afternoon I think the lake was pretty much locked in except for a couple pockets of open water mainly the edges. At least that’s what it appeared from galena boat ramp. But they are pulling like 700 cfs right now which drops the lake roughly a foot every 2-3 days. Until they ease off on that I won’t try it.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I hear you, I'm always a little leery of going out onto the main lake at alum anyway! Maybe that's why I struggle over there! Haha


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Fished alum tonight. Hit my normal 2 spots. No bites. Was a lot of open water. Definately not time for alum yet south of cheshire. North of cheshire looks locked up though.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Just checked the cive at the Cheshire launch area. The edge is thin and slanted from them drawing water, but sounded out to the clear stuff and its 4 1/2 -5"
Guy is fishing in new galena cove now so I'll assume it's good too, haha!


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Also checked the big swimmers cove between the beach and marina back by the picnic area, it's good to go also. The slant of Ice at shore is a bear! Fell on my butt!


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

I fished the new galena cove yesterday. 4-5 inches 3 of it was good clear ice. Nothing biting. Maybe when they stop drawing water it'll pick up.


----------



## BWW (Oct 28, 2017)

I checked the ice today at the marina ramp. Definitely not safe. Maybe an inch of ice near shore — but that was under a quarter inch of water. The ice did look thicker further from shore, but I wouldn’t try to get to it. Maybe after a few more cold days...


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

More rain coming i would not trust any alum ice. Plus holding water soon it will be getting released.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I was at Galena yesterday , spud went right through really easily everywhere I checked. 

Sorry guys I cursed the Alum Creek Ice fishing season by buying a new shanty back in December, better luck next year....


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

They were letting water out of Alum yesterday. Water was a good foot above the walkway about 5pm.
ski


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

ski said:


> They were letting water out of Alum yesterday. Water was a good foot above the walkway about 5pm.
> ski


I must have just missed it , I was there till about 3 and it was well below sidewalk

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Govbarney said:


> I must have just missed it , I was there till about 3 and it was well below sidewalk
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I got there about 4:30-5. I was hoping it was just below the walkway but it wasn't. I had to walk along the rocks covered in snow. 
ski


----------



## ohfishio (Dec 15, 2004)

Workingman said:


> Anybody been out to check ice thickness on coves at alum? I might have a little time to check tomorrow during work day as I'll be nearby. I havent had the best luck ice fishing at alum but since it's close to me I havent given up on it just yet.


The lower pool is open except for some of the coves. The dam is fishable. Go get'em.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

ohfishio said:


> The lower pool is open except for some of the coves. The dam is fishable. Go get'em.


By “fishable” do you mean chocolate milk? I was by middle pool this morning on my way to work and no way is it fishable. Yes it had open water, but “fishable” is a relative term I personally would not use.

I will check it on my way home also and report back.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Brahmabull71 said:


> By “fishable” do you mean chocolate milk? I was by middle pool this morning on my way to work and no way is it fishable. Yes it had open water, but “fishable” is a relative term I personally would not use.
> 
> I will check it on my way home also and report back.


South pool is rarely chocolate milk, especially down towards the dam. Plus fish still gotta eat no matter how dirty the water is just have to adjust the presentation.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Brahmabull71 said:


> By “fishable” do you mean chocolate milk? I was by middle pool this morning on my way to work and no way is it fishable. Yes it had open water, but “fishable” is a relative term I personally would not use.
> 
> I will check it on my way home also and report back.


Uhhgggg I HATE fishing muddy water at ice-out!!!!! 
The creek south of cbus dont look to awfull. Guessing they cut the flow a bit....
Fingers crossed things start settling down and we slide into spring with some nice stable weather.... haha,lol,ya right....


----------



## ohfishio (Dec 15, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Uhhgggg I HATE fishing muddy water at ice-out!!!!!
> The creek south of cbus dont look to awfull. Guessing they cut the flow a bit....
> Fingers crossed things start settling down and we slide into spring with some nice stable weather.... haha,lol,ya right....


Water was "fishable" at Hollenback and at the dam. 1-2ft visibility.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I agree it is fishable. I just stopped by New Galena. Too much ice to get the boat out of there. You could launch at Cheshire but the south winds have pushed all the shove ice up against the south side of Cheshire Road. There is definitely 15-18” of visibility in the south pool at the ramp. Dam may be even a little better.
























View attachment 293845


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Really wish I could hit it tonight but will have to wait till tomorrow evening. Been waiting on a report saying open water for a hot minute now. Gotta get that saugeye itch scratched. Been weeks since I was last out there!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Really wish I could hit it tonight but will have to wait till tomorrow evening. Been waiting on a report saying open water for a hot minute now. Gotta get that saugeye itch scratched. Been weeks since I was last out there!


Good luck if you get out Mike! I’m with ya brother...I’m READY!


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

The hollenbeck (marina) ramp is open. Water at Cheshire was really stained (like 4" visability). fished off marina docks for a bit. Water was better but boy was it windy!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Well I didn’t make it very long. Got there around 5:15 and was gone by 7. Didn’t really seem that cold ( have definitely saug fished when colder ) but could not keep my line and eyelets from freezing. I know shoulda brought some mono rods! Was having a hard time just reeling in my slack line on the pause let alone feeling the subtle bites. Saw several trucks parked at pull offs while leaving so hopefully someone came more prepared than me and my GF.


----------

